# Biltmore mansion in North Carolina



## STEVIE (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, we are history buffs and love Newport. A Vanderbilts mansion in Asheville North Carolina looks like a place we would like to visit. Are there any timeshare resorts near this mansion and if so are there other things in the area for a family to enjoy? Thanks, Sue


----------



## DianneL (Aug 24, 2009)

*The Biltmore*

As far as I know, there are no timeshares in Asheville, NC near The Biltmore.  We have been twice and both times we stayed in Gatlinburg and did a day trip to the Asheville area.  One of those times we had reservations for the nighttime candle light tour of the mansion (this was near Christmas).  The drive back to Gatlinburg that night was difficult as we did not get back to our timeshare until very late.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thru II-Vacation Club Villas in Asheville

Peppertree Maggie Vally

Fox Run Lake Lure

Thru RCI

Peppertree Maggie Valley

Fairway Villas at Lake Lure 

Wyndham at Lake Lure


We stayed in a Courtyard Marriott near the airpot about 25 minutes away for abot $120 two years ago. I did not know there was a TS until a fellow Tugger pointed it out.

If price is an issue try The Grove Park Inn-stunning views,massive fireplace,incredible spa .http://www.groveparkinn.com/Leisure/


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you, Sue


----------



## mecllap (Aug 25, 2009)

The "Vacation Villas" are a limited number of units at a hotel/golf complex, not too far from the Biltmore Estate.  The others are an hour or so away.  There are lots of other things to see/do in the Asheville area -- depending on the time of year you want to visit. 

If cost is not an issue, there's an Inn on the Estate (or the Grove Park Inn is great).  Lots of B & B's, and a wide range of other lodgings.  If you stay at a timeshare in Gatlinburg, allow a little over two hours driving each way -- and be sure to leave very early in the morning.  It can take a half hour from the ticket center to actually get to the "house" -- so allow plenty of time, especially if you add an additional tour, or come during the holidays (it's spectacular -- but not in a Disney way).  

Allow a full day (or two) for the Estate -- it's more than "just another mansion" -- the main house is the largest private residence in the country (tho smallish compared to European manor houses/castles).  In some ways it's not as opulent as some of the summer homes at Newport -- but just the taped tour of the house (well worth it) takes about two hours (or a little more).  And there are other things to see/do on the Estate (visit biltmore.com before your visit).  

It's not just a drive up and wander through kind of thing.  Please plan your visit in advance, so that you can really enjoy it.


----------



## rdh1947 (Aug 25, 2009)

We just returned from a week in Asheville, and found it to be a very interesting place.  We stayed in a one bedroom at the Marriott Residence Inn using a 7 day certificate from a travel package reward.  It is very close to the entrance to Biltmore and we could even bring the dog.  Will probable go the same way again in the future.  The Biltmore is amazing and we could probably have gone another day.  It's been recommended here to be sure to get the audio tour as it is well worth it.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.ashevillecp.com/


----------



## deejay (Aug 27, 2009)

*FoxHunt Sapphire Valley*

FoxHunt Sapphire Valley, which recently became affiliated with Shell Vacations Hospitality, is about an hour and a half southwest of Asheville. It trades with both RCI and II. It is an absolutely beautiful area.


----------



## PClapham (Aug 28, 2009)

Fox Run also is about 1/2 hour from ASheville and Biltmore.  Also the Botanical Garden is between these two-enormous display of bonsai plants.  Fox Run et al also has lots of recreational possibilities.
Anita

ps- don't make our mistake-we believed the AAA book and allowed only 4 hours for Biltmore-could have spent a whole day.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 28, 2009)

Another hint for Biltmore visits.  Sign up for Email specials as early as possible.  By doing this we were notified that if we purchased our tickets 1 month in advance, we would get the tape tour for free.  Every month they have different specials.  You might as well know about them.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, how do I sign up for the specials? Thanks, Sue


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 29, 2009)

We were there for the first time last October. We had a two day ticket that was offered at the B&B we stayed at. I am so glad we did it in 2 days. There is a lot to see and the lines were very long. October is the most popular time to go there. I loved it and am planning on going back this November to see it decorated for Christmas.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 30, 2009)

Besides going to the mansion what else is there to do in the area for a famiy to enjoy? Thanks, Sue


----------



## Laurie (Aug 30, 2009)

Mining for gems, visiting natural attractions like Grandfather Mountain and Chimney Rock, whitewater rafting, driving/riding along the Blue Ridge Parkway, shopping for crafts ...


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pigeon Forge TN is very family friendly and a nice walking around town,shops and family dinner shows, mini golf , outlet malls( Seviersville) and Dollywood.
http://www.mypigeonforge.com

http://www.seviervillechamber.org

The Apple Barn is a nice place to eat in PF. There is a nice restaurant and General Store and Apple bakery. So yummy.

http://www.ApplewoodFarmhouseRestaurant.com

Really nice Christmas Store with room after room on the main drag.

Great Smokey  Mountain National Park and I think there are caverns in that area. Cades Cove is suppossed to have a nice loop to drive.


We went at New Years' week 2007/2008 to see Biltmore and then did a day trip to PF. We also went to Gatlinburg for a few hours but I much preferred PF. Could have used a couple of days in that area.


----------



## mecllap (Aug 31, 2009)

susgar said:


> Besides going to the mansion what else is there to do in the area for a famiy to enjoy? Thanks, Sue



What sort of things do you like to do, and what time of year are you thinking about visiting?  Family age range? You will want to have a car -- lots of different sorts of places to go.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,
 We are a family of four with two sons ages 16 and 13. As I mentioned earlier on we like history and sight seeing. The boys may be a little bored but they love touring the mansions in Newport. We would like to visit in the summer and would want to stay somewhere with a nice pool. Is there golf anywhere? Any other interesting places to visit? Thanks again, Sue


----------



## deejay (Sep 1, 2009)

*Sapphire Valley*



susgar said:


> Hi,
> We are a family of four with two sons ages 16 and 13. As I mentioned earlier on we like history and sight seeing. The boys may be a little bored but they love touring the mansions in Newport. We would like to visit in the summer and would want to stay somewhere with a nice pool. Is there golf anywhere? Any other interesting places to visit? Thanks again, Sue



Lots of really good golf courses in the Sapphire Valley. Nice indoor and outdoor pools shared by Foxhunt Sapphire Valley, Wyndham Sapphire Valley and Fairway Forest timeshares. Scenery to last a lifetime; more waterfalls than you can count on two hands; whitewater rafting; gem mining; zipline (fly through the trees); arts and music events. Near Asheville is the Ghost Town in the Sky theme park. Cherokee NC has some great native American cultural attractions. The Great Smokey Mountain Railroad is fun for all ages. Plenty to do to keep a family busy, entertained and educated.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 5, 2009)

Agree with Sapphire Valley and Lake Lure recommendations.  We live within 20 minutes of the Biltmore Estate and have several friends who work there.  Very familiar with the area.     Besides the wonderful Biltmore Estate or the historic Grove Park Inn (open to the public), there are many fun activities in the Asheville area.  Try tubing or canoeing down the French Broad River.  Drive along, picnic or hike from the Blue Ridge Parkway (south are gorgeous views within 15 min, north includes the Folk Art Center with excellent mountain crafts and art pieces).  Take in an Asheville Tourists baseball game at McCormick Field - they're a farm team for the Atlanta Braves, tickets are very reasonable.  Area vendors (ex., Fun Depot) offer go-carts, night-glow laser tag and bowling, paintball as well as more typical amusements.  Outside of Asheville, try some whitewater rafting - best places are west.  About an hour west of Asheville, visit the museum in Cherokee, where they also have an excellent living history Oconaluftee Village, a casino resort and "Unto These Hills," an historical outdoor drama in the summertime about the Trail of Tears.

*Vacation Club Villas in Asheville is only ~10 min drive to the entrance of the Biltmore Estate.*  So it's fine for a base, for sleeping and maybe playing a little, hilly golf at the resort but there's not much there onsite for families.  II only.

Sapphire Valley in Cashiers, NC has good golf, nice indoor and outdoor pool areas, fitness center, table tennis, gem stream, fishing, mini-golf, track&field, winter ski lift and warm season boat rentals at a smallish lake with a very pretty view.  Many, many waterfall hikes in the area and it's about an hour's drive north to Cherokee attractions or casino or to Ghost Town amusements or whitewater rafting.  Several resorts within 2-3 miles, as mentioned above, share amenities here and most require a car to get to the recreation centers.  *Sapphire Valley resorts are ~1.5 hours drive on winding roads to the Biltmore Estate and downtown Asheville.*  II or RCI.

Lake Lure, NC has several very nice golf courses, good indoor and outdoor pool areas, fitness center with spa services, mini-golf, tennis courts, fishing, warm season boat tours and boat rentals on a decent-sized lake with pretty views and movie-making history.  Again, several resorts within a couple miles share amenities here and a car is needed to reach the onsite recreation center from all of them.  There's more golf here.  It's about a 1.75 hour drive to Cherokee or Ghost Town from here but only ~15 min. to Chimney Rock State Park with waterfall and other hikes.  *Lake Lure resorts are about an hour's drive, maybe a little bit more, on winding roads to the Biltmore Estate and downtown Asheville.*  If you Mapquest it, note that when you come from Asheville to Lake Lure, you'll pass through Lake Lure's little town (and by a large grocery) and travel around the lake along winding roads for another 15 min. before reaching the resorts.  II or RCI.

*The Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge, TN area is about 2.5 hours drive away from Asheville, not considering high traffic periods.*  Plan longer if your drive between Gat/PF and I-40 is  particularly long or will be during heavy traffic periods, like Fri/Sat/Sun during summer, leaf season or UT football home games.  If you want to stay either one of these areas and visit the other during your vacation, I strongly recommend getting a room for a night near the 2nd destination so you will enjoy your visit more.  If you visit Gat/PF, don't miss the Smoky Mountains National Park!  Enter in Gatlinburg proper.

Traveling between Gat/PF and Asheville, you'd pass exit 27 on I-40 that takes you into Maggie Valley, NC, a gorgeous mountainous area with a timeshare on a golf course with a pool (drive to rec bldg).  Seems pretty well-maintained for an older resort with smallish rooms, similar to Vacation Club Villas in Asheville.  Neither of these two resorts are as nice as Sapphire Valley or Lake Lure in resort amenities or rooms.  But if you want to visit both Asheville and Gat/PF in the same week, it may be an option due to location.  *Maggie Valley is only 20-25 min. drive to Cherokee, Ghost Town and whitewater rafting locations, as well as being ~45 min. to Asheville, ~1.6 hrs to Gat/PF.*  II only, I think.

For the nicest rooms and resort amenities, especially with teenagers, I'd go with Lake Lure or Sapphire Valley.  If you're traveling during peak summer when schools are out, I'd choose Lake Lure for the location and great summertime resort activities.  If you're traveling in shoulder season or you plan to try activities in Cherokee or rafting, as well as Asheville, I'd choose Sapphire for the amenities and location.  HTH!


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the information! I really appreciate all the replies, Sue.


----------



## Tom52 (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't read all the previous comments so I am not sure this has been mentioned.  We have visited Biltmore 3 times including Christmas and really enjoy it.  If you have time, in addition to the audio tour, I recommend the "Behind The Scenes" tour which takes you into unrestored rooms and much more than you get to see on the normal walking tour.  This is a guided tour so you can ask questions.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wanted to add a suggestion for anyone considering a visit to Asheville but not timeshare:

Asheville Cottages are deluxe, newer rental cottages owned and managed by a wonderful local couple.  The photos are accurate and the place is meticulously clean.  Every unit has a full gourmet kitchen, dining/living room with fireplace, covered back porch with hot tub and gas grill and all interiors were professionally decorated.  They've just opened a brand new, second grouping of 1BR cottages too.    Very nice!  Good info about area attractions and activities too.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 13, 2009)

susgar said:


> Hi, how do I sign up for the specials? Thanks, Sue



Sign up here:  http://www.biltmore.com/enews/


----------

